# Zooey has elevated liver enzymes



## Asta's Mom

Hugs and prayers for little Zooey.


----------



## oshagcj914

Sorry to hear this, I hope it's nothing serious! How elevated are they? I have some friends using milk thistle to successfully help with liver enzymes. Might be something to look into once you know more.


----------



## lily cd re

Oh dear, that is concerning. I too will be keeping fingers and having dogs keep paws crossed for Zooey.


----------



## snow0160

Sahara had elevated liver enzymes since I first rescued Sahara at 7 or 8. We fed her milk thistle from Whole Foods and her Alt and ast returned to normal levels after. Sahara lived until 16. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst

Also hoping it's nothing serious and your vet can reassure you very soon. Hugs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Gotcha in my prayers Zooey!


----------



## nifty

I'm sorry, zooeysmom, I know that is frightening news. It's only anecdotal but maybe my experience will be a comfort to you.

My bichon/maltese mix, Minnie, had elevated liver enzymes first noticed I guess when she was around 11 or 12. Not drastically elevated but the vet noted it. She recommended 'wait and see' at the time since Minnie seemed in fairly good health overall, only some aging related slowing down etc. Significantly, feeding a special liver diet did not change the numbers nor did she do well on it (I now realize it was that crummy canned Science diet stuff vets carry - so no wonder, really), so the vet said go back to her previous diet, and don't mess with it.

Minnie had the elevated numbers for the rest of her long life and the vet said that many dogs do develop slightly elevated liver numbers as they age -- and it can simply be age-related. The risk of compromised liver function seemed to be greatest when considering any sort of surgery or general anesthesia. So, elective dentals were out and when she simply had to have an extraction at age 14, the vet warned me of the risks but said the misery otherwise for Minnie made the risk worth it. She monitored her very carefully through the oral surgery and used a different kind of anesthesia if I remember correctly. Minnie had a very hard recovery from that extraction -- quite different from an almost breezy extraction of several teeth when she was 10. I knew she could never undergo any other surgeries.

Still, she enjoyed generally decent health until shortly before she died at age 17 years 3 months.

All this to say, I hope that Zooey's elevated liver enzymes are due to aging and that perhaps it is somewhat of a maltese or small breed phenomenon, too. I don't know, but the vet did not seem to be fazed by it. I don't know if Zooey's are greatly elevated or slightly but significantly like Minnie's. I am sending you warm wishes that Zooey's liver is showing signs of age, but that she will be essentially OK with gentle management.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you for the positive thoughts and prayers, and for sharing your encouraging stories, snow and nifty. I forgot to ask her numbers, but they were high enough that the vet asked me to drop her off for ultrasound and possibly a liver biopsy. I have to wait by the phone all day for the preliminary results, and if she has the biopsy, that will be a few more days' wait. Maltese are notorious for liver issues. I just really hope it's something treatable.


----------



## Muggles

Sorry to hear this, hoping for good news from the vet! Poor Zooey.


----------



## Skylar

Oh no, I hope it doesn't impact her quality and quantity of life. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## glorybeecosta

Oh so sorry I pay she will be ok.


----------



## zooeysmom

Hi all, well, some good news--the ultrasound did not reveal a mass :adore: I had the option of doing the biopsy today or treating her with food and meds, so I went with the latter, since she acts normal most of the time. I hope I'm making the right decision on that. I just didn't want to put her through the biopsy if it's not super critical. The plan is to have her blood work repeated in two weeks to see if there's improvement. I get to pick her up this evening after my first client tour


----------



## snow0160

zooeysmom said:


> Hi all, well, some good news--the ultrasound did not reveal a mass :adore: I had the option of doing the biopsy today or treating her with food and meds, so I went with the latter, since she acts normal most of the time. I hope I'm making the right decision on that. I just didn't want to put her through the biopsy if it's not super critical. The plan is to have her blood work repeated in two weeks to see if there's improvement. I get to pick her up this evening after my first client tour




Fantastic news! That sounds very smart. That is what I would do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oshagcj914

zooeysmom said:


> Hi all, well, some good news--the ultrasound did not reveal a mass :adore: I had the option of doing the biopsy today or treating her with food and meds, so I went with the latter, since she acts normal most of the time. I hope I'm making the right decision on that. I just didn't want to put her through the biopsy if it's not super critical. The plan is to have her blood work repeated in two weeks to see if there's improvement. I get to pick her up this evening after my first client tour


That's good news! Think about trying the milk thistle, it's generally a pretty safe supplement.


----------



## zooeysmom

oshagcj914 said:


> That's good news! Think about trying the milk thistle, it's generally a pretty safe supplement.


Yep, that is on her list of stuff to take


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

So glad to see your good news! You go Zooey!!


----------



## Dechi

Just saw this thread, I am so happy little Zooey is okay ! What a relief it must be for you !


----------



## lexiz

We will keep her in our prayers!!


----------



## AngelAviary

Oh thank goodness she is ok! I just signed on and my heart sank when I saw the post! What great news to read! I think you made the right choice with treatment. Fingers crossed that her results in 2 weeks are back to normal!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, friends! I am so happy to have her home.  She was starving, and very thirsty. I don't know if she didn't like their water, or if it wasn't offered. 

It was so sad when I went to pick her up, though--a couple came in with their dog who had been hit by a car. They were hysterical and I saw one of the girls who works there mouthing that she thought it had already died. I can't imagine working in an emergency room for animals or people.


----------



## lexiz

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, friends! I am so happy to have her home.  She was starving, and very thirsty. I don't know if she didn't like their water, or if it wasn't offered.
> 
> It was so sad when I went to pick her up, though--a couple came in with their dog who had been hit by a car. They were hysterical and I saw one of the girls who works there mouthing that she thought it had already died. I can't imagine working in an emergency room for animals or people.


Oh my gosh. That's so sad and so scary... Poor couple and their poor dog. :'(


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So glad you came home with Zooey and lots of hope!! Hope her bloodwork is good at her next checkup! She's in my prayers!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

zooeysmom said:


> That is all I know right now, but I am so worried. She has always had normal liver blood work, so something is wrong. There are so many things it could be, but I hope and pray it's something treatable like hypothyroidism and not cancer. Could you please keep her in your thoughts or prayers? She is my little angel. I'll post more when I know more.



Oh my gosh, I just saw this! I'm so sorry Zooeysmom! I will pray for your little girl, and read on for any updates! ❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure

zooeysmom said:


> Hi all, well, some good news--the ultrasound did not reveal a mass :adore: I had the option of doing the biopsy today or treating her with food and meds, so I went with the latter, since she acts normal most of the time. I hope I'm making the right decision on that. I just didn't want to put her through the biopsy if it's not super critical. The plan is to have her blood work repeated in two weeks to see if there's improvement. I get to pick her up this evening after my first client tour



Oh wow, ( feeling thankful), that's great news! Please give your baby Zooey love for me! ❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, friends! I am so happy to have her home.  She was starving, and very thirsty. I don't know if she didn't like their water, or if it wasn't offered.
> 
> It was so sad when I went to pick her up, though--a couple came in with their dog who had been hit by a car. They were hysterical and I saw one of the girls who works there mouthing that she thought it had already died. I can't imagine working in an emergency room for animals or people.



Ohhh gosh, that is so sad. That poor family. :-(


----------



## nifty

I'm so glad to read your update, zooeysmom! Here's hoping the good news continues and her follow up bloodwork comes back better!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I haven't been on PF for days...We emailed already so I don't have a lot to contribute to this thread that wasn't already said. What does your vet have for a diagnosis? It is good that there's no mass. Is she being put on any prednisone? I've dealt with this before with a few dogs or something like this...liver issues. Another good thing is Denosyl. (SAMe) Maybe it was some mystery reason the enzymes shot up and maybe they'll come back down and it's nothing. I'm hoping. And will be sending my most positive vibes to little Miss Zooey. And YOU. Ahhh...the worry. I'm glad she seems to feel okay though and is back home with the group.


----------



## Streetcar

Tons of good thoughts for Zooey, Zooeysmom!

Consider looking up Country Life's Liver Support Factors on amazon. It's a human supplement also given to pets, and there is a lot of good news down in the feedback area.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Streetcar. How much would I give her? She gets her blood work repeated in about a week so we'll see if the Denamarin is working. She has seemed to feel fine and hasn't vomited this week


----------



## Streetcar

I would ask the vet, maybe capture a pic of the label ingredients to show him or her, only if the other products don't provide as much relief as you would like, and chances are they will. Denamarin is great stuff . Guessing if I were giving it to Oliver, I'd try to cut the tablets in thirds. He's around 9 pounds.


----------



## Joli

zooeysmom said:


> That is all I know right now, but I am so worried. She has always had normal liver blood work, so something is wrong. There are so many things it could be, but I hope and pray it's something treatable like hypothyroidism and not cancer. Could you please keep her in your thoughts or prayers? She is my little angel. I'll post more when I know more.


I am really new to this site and I know this post is few years old. My teacup poodle is only 2.2 lbs and is 14 months old. Blood work is showing elevated ALT of 444. Getting further tests done She seems very healthy and happy to me.


----------

